# fillin up thoes feeders tummys.



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

hey was just thinkin would it be a good idea to just load ur feeders with like color enhancement flakes or pellets to make ur p'z look/grow/feel better?

EDIT: oops plz move this to feeding and nutrition. thanx!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

healthy feeders gives healthy predators and good food is always good and will improve color and health







anyway it wont get worse


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

yup try and feed the feeders flakes while quarantining them and right before feeding them to your p's


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

anything you can add to feeders is a plus, because goldfish are not very nutritious.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Regardless on what you feed feeders, they're still one of the dirtiest things you can give your Ps. Aside from giving them the best pellets, color enhancers, and even the best water quality, feeders still have disease within and bacteria found most compared to home aquatic fish.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Regardless on what you feed feeders, they're still one of the dirtiest things you can give your Ps. Aside from giving them the best pellets, color enhancers, and even the best water quality, feeders still have disease within and bacteria found most compared to home aquatic fish.


 I agree.. but if you are to feed your fish feeders, I say "feed the food"..

I try to stick with frozen krill.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

what if you load your feeders with food made for piranhas/cichlids that are necessarily good for piranhas but not for feeders. wouldn't u just be making the feeders sick than giving your P's sick feeders. give what's the feeder needs to be healthy so that the piranha can eat a healthy feeder. its like giving cows steak for protein and than eating the cow afterwards, it just wont work


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

boxer you wouldnt nessasaraly need to feed them the P diet continusessly....just make them gourge before you feed them....or kill them and suff them full of pellets


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If you are going to go with feeders, I suggest feeding them a hi quality flake food and feeding them right before putting them into your p tank to "gut-load" them.








to Feeding and Nutrition


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I feed my feeders color enhancing pellets. Had them left over since my Ps will not eat the pallets


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i feed my feeders mostly goldfish flakes and sometimes blood worms. try to get the brand that most LFS stores will recommend as the "high quality". my petco has it written all over their plastic bags when u buy fish.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I feed my feeders veal, then take them to a movie and sometimes to ride gokarts. This seems to make them horny and happy, and happy food make a happy Piranha


----------

